# Tradgang won't let us be a sponsor????



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ok guys I need some opinions from the trad crowd. Last week we finalized our sponsorship of tradtalk and everything was going well. Today we get an email that we can no longer be a sponsor because we are too high tech because we offer compound and crossbow products. I fail to see how this changes anything when we offer traditional bowstrings and that was our focus over there. So what's everyone think? Do I have the right to be mad or did a break some code of ethics here?


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

60X said:


> Last week we finalized our sponsorship of *tradtalk* and everything was going well.


That doesn't sound like tradtalk; it does sound like tradgang. Their loss, take your sponsorship elsewhere (like tradtalk).

- just checked out your prices, not bad ($13 for fast flight, 9 for dacron). Do you offer specific serving sizes/types?


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

Eh, from the things I've seen, I'd buy from you for sponsoring here or trad talk... but tradgang... not so much.


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

If it is Tradgang you're talking about it's par for the course with those clowns.

by the by, I was perusing your sight and didn't see anywhere where you list the strand count on the recurve strings.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Sorry typo. Tradgang is the forum. Seems like a good place but I just don't get it.


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

Which is it and if its trad gang wtfcares


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Makes me want to buy a string...:wink:


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

If its trad "gang" now your name will appear as **** whenever it is posted there.They monitor other sites and punish THERE for what is said ELSEWHERE.


----------



## jsparky93 (Sep 7, 2009)

Though I am a tradgang member I find the whole "Elitist" attitude rather annoying.


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

Do you guys have a Facebook page?


----------



## Gapmaster (May 23, 2002)

*sells*

First of all, if you are not "in" with the "in crowd" so to speak over there you probably would not get much business there anyway. The sheep over there tend to follow the "elite" crowd and buy from who the "Elite" crowd tells them to, or drops hints to, anyway. And if you are not 100 percent johnny traditional---forget it. Your not included.

Yes-----you broke their code of ethics. Instead of crossbow strings you would have had a better chance if you sold flint. 

Example: I made a post over there telling everyone I had a new bowhunting partner and I posted a picture of my Lab puppy and myself with my bow and arrows. The post was pulled and I was told it wasn't traditional enough, even though the bow was a longbow. The next week one of the "elite" ones made the same post as me and got like 10 pages of responses and the post was allowed to stay. All BS really. It's always stuck in my craw--whatever.

Want more examples? Just ask me------------------


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Don't sweat it. 
Anything that would be seen there will be seen on the majority of the other sites by the same folks.

I'm a STAR over there myself, and in my opinion they did you a favor. 

Rick


----------



## fieldnfeathers (Nov 7, 2013)

Easykeeper said:


> Makes me want to buy a string...:wink:


Ha, ha. Awesome....


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Wear their refusal as a badge of honor.

KPC


----------



## ranchoarcher (Sep 26, 2013)

A compound and crossbow are high tech as compared to the web site they have running on computers with billions of electronic components running software with millions of lines of code. Yeah, a compound is way more complex than that.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Yeah just skip it. You ain't missing a thing.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

If you met the criteria to initially get on board, and then you got the boot, you were probably seen as competition to another "connected" string-maker and got the boot via a complaint. The excuse is just an excuse or you would not have met the initial criteria for being a sponsor.


----------



## Gapmaster (May 23, 2002)

> If you met the criteria to initially get on board, and then you got the boot, you were probably seen as competition to another "connected" string-maker and got the boot via a complaint. The excuse is just an excuse or you would not have met the initial criteria for being a sponsor.


Yup----------------


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

I got banned over there on purpose....(the only site I've ever done that on)...and all's I had to do to get that done?....is throw up a thread titled...

"How About Those Blacktail Bows!"

and I even included pix of some of Norm Johnson's Finest Latest works and yep...that did it..."Banned"...Yeah Me!...I Rock! :laugh:

But I will admit that sometimes I still lurk there on occasion...just to read their header and remind myself of who NOT to buy from! :laugh:


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Trad Gang sucks


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

Sanford said:


> If you met the criteria to initially get on board, and then you got the boot, you were probably seen as competition to another "connected" string-maker and got the boot via a complaint. The excuse is just an excuse or you would not have met the initial criteria for being a sponsor.



:thumbs_up yep, most likely the case.


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

you more than one up on those NERDS over there.......


----------



## coyote30 (Aug 16, 2013)

I saw a thread there yesterday or the day before welcoming you as a sponsor now they tell you no. That's b.s


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

FORESTGUMP said:


> :thumbs_up yep, most likely the case.


Yep. Follow the money.


----------



## mrgq4126 (Jun 6, 2010)

No, I am not a "Nerd"!; just a crazy member of the "Elite" Bear collectors club in my own mind because I own one of Fred's bows, one of his knives, and a Stickbowman signed A handle ;-) I saw that this post was deleted on LW and it sparked my curiosity. You should join facebook traditional sites. Most of them are Free advertising, and the crowd is in the thousands. I have done more deals on FB lately than anywhere. You may be one of few if not the only person on FB to do fast flight; that I have seen. FB has open archery sites that are not just Trad also. Sorry for whatever reason this didn't work out for you. I am in the loop on certain things, but not of decision making, or sponsor info. Now let's have a few drinks and talk about how Bear Archery Screwed me, and my business over! Ok, I am going to leave that one alone for now as I am not ready to have my blood pressure go through the roof. Best of luck in your endevours, and feel free to contact me if you would like a hook up to some FB sites. Hope some of you will be off to E.T.A.R. next week. Should be a blast! Will bring only one bow "Elburg" and hopefully buy many! 

" If asked to sketch a mental picture of the typical archer I would be hard put. They seem to come in all shapes, sizes,colors and backrounds. Inwardly they seem to have in common a love for the outdoors, a reverence for wildlife, and a close tie to history. There is nothing they seem to enjoy more than telling tall tales around a campfire or talking about archery to others. It would be difficult to find a more interesting group of people." Fred Bear


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Getting rejected by TG is like getting shot down by a girl with the clap. Stings a little to start with, but you don't have anything rot off down the road.

-Grant


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

tradgang.... Isn't that the site that when it was created vowed to never have sponsors so they wouldn't have to cowtow to any pressure?


----------



## Blood_Trail (Jan 23, 2008)

Conflict of interest and ideals. Nothing personal. Y'all get butt hurt too easy. Relax. I ain't got a problem with it.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Be careful they are out there !!!!!!


----------



## High Plains (Feb 29, 2008)

grantmac said:


> Getting rejected by TG is like getting shot down by a girl with the clap. Stings a little to start with, but you don't have anything rot off down the road.
> 
> -Grant


:embarres:


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

mrgq4126 said:


> No, I am not a "Nerd"!; just a crazy member of the "Elite" Bear collectors club in my own mind because I own one of Fred's bows, one of his knives, and a Stickbowman signed A handle ;-) I saw that this post was deleted on LW and it sparked my curiosity. You should join facebook traditional sites. Most of them are Free advertising, and the crowd is in the thousands. I have done more deals on FB lately than anywhere. You may be one of few if not the only person on FB to do fast flight; that I have seen. FB has open archery sites that are not just Trad also. Sorry for whatever reason this didn't work out for you. I am in the loop on certain things, but not of decision making, or sponsor info. *Now let's have a few drinks and talk about how Bear Archery Screwed me, and my business over! Ok, I am going to leave that one alone for now as I am not ready to have my blood pressure go through the roof.* Best of luck in your endevours, and feel free to contact me if you would like a hook up to some FB sites. Hope some of you will be off to E.T.A.R. next week. Should be a blast! Will bring only one bow "Elburg" and hopefully buy many!
> 
> " If asked to sketch a mental picture of the typical archer I would be hard put. They seem to come in all shapes, sizes,colors and backrounds. Inwardly they seem to have in common a love for the outdoors, a reverence for wildlife, and a close tie to history. There is nothing they seem to enjoy more than telling tall tales around a campfire or talking about archery to others. It would be difficult to find a more interesting group of people." Fred Bear


Ummmm...was this when you tried to copyright Fred Bear's name and Bear Archery shut you down with their lawyers? :evil5:


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

Sanford said:


> If you met the criteria to initially get on board, and then you got the boot, you were probably seen as competition to another "connected" string-maker and got the boot via a complaint. The excuse is just an excuse or you would not have met the initial criteria for being a sponsor.


Who would that be??? :wink::wink::wink:


----------



## AReric (Mar 6, 2010)

ranchoarcher said:


> A compound and crossbow are high tech as compared to the web site they have running on computers with billions of electronic components running software with millions of lines of code. Yeah, a compound is way more complex than that.


I know, isn't hypocrisy great? Some people concern themselves about being so damn "trad" but most likely everything else in their life is modern, and they think nothing of it! This kind of thing DOES make me think about sticking with my compound, truthfully it's my most efficient bow anyway.... :set1_thinking:


----------



## treetops (May 17, 2011)

DOn't worry...the guys over at "************" think those new fangled longbows are the cheaters way out...of course the guys at "stonethrower" are always shouting "metal isn't traditional" at them...and then you have the guys at "Chokeditwithmybarehands" that really get irate that ANYONE would need modern marvels such as rocks...

 sorry, rant over.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

I actually like Tradgang. I tend to not buy from any company associated with crossbow products myself. It ain't archery.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

westksbowhunter said:


> I tend to not buy from any company associated with crossbow products myself. It ain't archery.


Well, you better trade in all your carbons, because they all make bolts, too


----------



## PALongbow (Mar 2, 2008)

Personally if you are selling crossgun products and I had a traditional site I would have to think long and hard about taking you on as a sponsor....Just being truthful. I don't know but the Bowsite does have some one sided moderators that like to keep the conversations one sided...especially one state forum in particular. I have plenty of examples but don't care to discuss them. 

Tradgang IMO is a much better site for discussing traditional archery related topics and seems to be thriving. This site is also a very good.

Ron


----------



## zdogk9 (Dec 6, 2011)

Somewhere way back in the deepest recesses of the roofed junk pile I call a garage, I think I have a bunch of Linen seine twine that my uncle used before he switched to nylon nets in the mid 50s, maybe if I dig that out and twist up some strings for my Lemon Wood bow they'll let me play, Maybe it'd be a safer bet to cut a bunch of nettles, rett them twist up the fiber, get around to finishing one of the Ocean Spray staves I have and use that combo. Crossbows have been around for several thousand years at least so by any standard they qualify as 'trad" People get all caught up in the English Long Bow. My theory is it came into existence because it was cheap and easy to make, we're talking military procurement folks, there were several other bows from the same time period that were far more efficient that conquered everything between Beijing, and Budapest, the English didn't even make it to Paris.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

treetops said:


> DOn't worry...the guys over at "************" think those new fangled longbows are the cheaters way out...of course the guys at "stonethrower" are always shouting "metal isn't traditional" at them...and then you have the guys at "Chokeditwithmybarehands" that really get irate that ANYONE would need modern marvels such as rocks...
> 
> sorry, rant over.


Chokeditwithmybarehands is one of my favorite sites, right up there with knawedoutthejugularwithmyteeth.net.


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

The defenders have been dispatched a otherwise known on the net as "flying monkeys". I have made lifelong friends over there-the ones still there have never disagreed with ANY of the PTB(the powers that be) EVER and are happy as a herd of sheep.Member #22.


----------



## PALongbow (Mar 2, 2008)

You know its not all about the equipment and technology....its about the negative impact the equipment and technology could have on our archery seasons. Some just view it as a business opportunity to sell to a wider audience. I don't think most people even have a clue about what potential impact this stuff could have on our archery seasons across the US. For example....We have wanted a longer archery season in PA and also Sunday hunting. Deer archery harvests are up in PA due to crossguns being incorporated into the archery season. So I ask what chance do we have of expanded opportunity if the harvest numbers continue to exceed the management levels? I never thought I would see 'archery' drive deer management plans but its being discussed in more detail now a days. We were always considered a non factor for deer management and that's why our season was extended many years ago in PA. Why would I continue to sponsor things that could negatively impact our archery season? Some of you folks really need to look at this differently versus "Well its legal so we should support it and we are all hunters". Most of the long time traditional bowhunters understand this...You can call it being a trad snob but I just call it being educated and informed.

Ron


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

I agree its their choice.Likely accepted it prior to checking it out or someone else did and complained.Their site their rules.


----------



## rpwin18 (Oct 29, 2013)

jkm97 said:


> Chokeditwithmybarehands is one of my favorite sites, right up there with knawedoutthejugularwithmyteeth.net.


I'm done hahahaha 😂


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

That site was created to discuss and promote traditional archery only. They tell you that right up front. They have remained true to their founding principles by defending their idealogy vigorously. You won't see the petty name calling, thread jacking, or rudeness displayed on most sites. I personally have no problem with that.:darkbeer:


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

chokeditwithmybarehands.net doesnt accept glove sponsorships......


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

4nolz said:


> chokeditwithmybarehands.net doesnt accept glove sponsorships......


Well they do it just has to meet their definition of a proper bare handed glove.


----------



## Valachi (Jul 17, 2014)

swinestalker said:


> That site was created to discuss and promote traditional archery only. They tell you that right up front. They have remained true to their founding principles by defending their idealogy vigorously. You won't see the petty name calling, thread jacking, or rudeness displayed on most sites. I personally have no problem with that.:darkbeer:



It does get a bit too silly here sometimes, and the passions can get scary mean - like cases of unrequited love from sheepherders on Brokeback Mountain!:mg::mg::mg:


----------



## mursedan111 (Apr 1, 2012)

Easykeeper said:


> Makes me want to buy a string...:wink:


That's what I was going to say LOL


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

swinestalker said:


> That site was created to discuss and promote traditional archery only. They tell you that right up front. They have remained true to their founding principles by defending their idealogy vigorously. You won't see the petty name calling, thread jacking, or rudeness displayed on most sites. I personally have no problem with that.:darkbeer:


:thumbs_up


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

treetops said:


> DOn't worry...the guys over at "************" think those new fangled longbows are the cheaters way out...of course the guys at "stonethrower" are always shouting "metal isn't traditional" at them...and then you have the guys at "Chokeditwithmybarehands" that really get irate that ANYONE would need modern marvels such as rocks...
> 
> sorry, rant over.


I wish they had a thanks button on ArcheryTalk. You would get mine for this.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

swinestalker said:


> That site was created to discuss and promote traditional archery only. They tell you that right up front. They have remained true to their founding principles by defending their idealogy vigorously.



Except for all of things that were part of their original "charter" and were thrown out when money became large part of the equation. If you weren't there back then you won't know all of the changes made to accommodate the almighty dollar. (and multitudes of other hypocritical actions) Ask to see the "in the beginning" forum, oh wait it got yanked.

While you're at it ask who was the first person "up top."


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

swinestalker said:


> That site was created to discuss and *profit from* traditional archery only. They tell you that right up front. They have remained true to their *business* principles by defending their *profitability* vigorously.



I fixed it for you


----------



## pdj (Dec 1, 2005)

What gripes me about that site is they think they are the end all be all about "traditional archery". To me any bow that is not a compound is a traditional bow not whether you have an elevated rest, sights or stabilizers etc. On the other hand "Tradtalk" is a great sight that embraces any stickbow in all its variations. I shoot anything with a string- Warf bow(compound riser made to accept I.L.F. limbs), recurves and compounds who cares just shoot enough to get good with and enjoy! I was shooting bows long before compounds were the norm and believe it or not people shot recurves with sights and elevated rests a fact that they like to overlook with their "purist attitude". I love to watch these guys shoot all hunched over and using poor form and short drawing bows way too heavy and having a hard time hitting much over 15 yds. Too bad people think it is necessary to police others as to what they think "traditional archery" is. JMHO!


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

You need history:leatherwall begat tradgang and tradtalk and so on.The niches all have homes now.


----------



## Blood_Trail (Jan 23, 2008)

This site is awful, rude, and disrespectful. I mainly come here for the classified section. Trad guys are generally more laid back anyway. No pissing contest when I shoot with trad guys.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Some of us are not trad guys we just shoot recurves or longbows.......and always have


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

Nothing worse than a reformed compoundaholic.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

dan in mi said:


> Nothing worse than a reformed compoundaholic.


Amen 

They seem to be the worse when it comes to the nonsense 

Funny thing is that they seem to always fall short on the shooting end of it


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

I like tradgang! Have lots of good friends over there. Have lots of good friends here too. At the end of the day, it is a private club and they enforce their rules and regulations much more aggresively, and apparently they make more enemies as a result. As far as money goes, I hope both AT and Tradgang thrive financially. AT is a very open forum with lots of leeway compared to Tradgang. I don't have a problem with that. Tradgang is a much more focused forum. No problem with that either. It has become politically incorrect to have private clubs that don't cater to and include every ones beliefs. AT is what it is, an imperfect forum that is very "tolerant". Tradgang is what it is, an imperfect forum that is far less "tolerant". I'm thankful we can still have both in this country, and German Beer!:darkbeer:


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

dan in mi said:


> Nothing worse than a reformed compoundaholic.


Hey, I'm one of those...and I've even been accused of being a "big tenter." 

Maybe it's because I started with a recurve, before I went to a compound, and then came back to a recurve.

Just typing that made me dizzy.

:wink:

KPC


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm going from a selfbow to a TAC 14 crossbow this Fall


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

4nolz said:


> I'm going from a selfbow to a TAC 14 crossbow this Fall


Nothing wrong with that unless ya write about it on tradgang


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

I aint allowed.....:sad:


----------



## Gapmaster (May 23, 2002)

I have a friend who owns a successful business. He is an Arrowsmith and sells a beautiful well built product. So, one day I am on that forum and some fella makes a post saying he is confused about what arrow spine he should be shooting. Aside from about 30 other responses, my friend makes a response to this confused fella and tells him what arrow spine he should be shooting. That's all he did. He told him what spine he should be using. No advertisement for his services, or his business. It was never brought up. About 5 minutes after my friend made the post---his post disappeared. I thought "what the hell". My friend didn't try to sell anything? So, I contacted the forum admin. I asked him why the post was pulled simply because a guy was trying to help another confused archer. I was told by the admin that they had tried to get my friend to be a paid advertiser on their web site several times and he told them "no", that their fees were to high. He went on to tell me that if the guy won't pay to advertise then he cannot make a post recommending anything. The admin had no idea this gentleman was a friend of mine. He just went to the world of "I'll fix him". That was the day I learned so much about those guys. I too used to love going their and hanging out. There are some really, really nice guys over their and usually some good subject matter to read through. I have other personal friends that do own an archery business and advertise there. But after that, combined with them pulling my post that I mentioned earlier, well, it just kind of did me in. Then, when I actually started having discussions with other archers about bad instances they experienced, combined with what someone mentioned earlier about some major bad things that took place in that group by one of the elites in the early days, not to mention the charging a fee for the classifieds, I had enough. Now I just read the forum from time to time, but not very often. Alot of really good people / archers / bowhunters / have been banned from that place for stupid reasons. It's kind of like out government. Something is a little off kilter with things going on behind the scenes with the decision making. anyway, that is just my opinion.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

K,
You just came back to your natural born Fred Bear Michigander roots. You are a Michigander right?


----------

